#   ( ) >   >  -200 -       1959

## .

*-200 -      . 1959 .*

  !
  ,     (,     ѻ)  60-        ()           . 
                    . 

* -200*,   *-885* (  ),       .            . 

        .      *7.* 

     -885   1957 .   - 1957        . 

*  .* 
        .            . 

 -200         .    3  1957       . 

http://russianspacesystems.  ru/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Otchet-o-razrabotke-bortovoy-radiostancii-pervogo-sputnika.pdf



       ,       , ,  ,      ..,  ,        . 

*     :* 

** 
*20.005  
40.002 * 

  " ,     ". CW?  

* 1.* 

** 
  (** )  2,4 ()  2,9. (). 
     - **,   - **. 

**   .  

  ,   ,         ,                 . 

  14 ,     21 . 

** 



*  :* 

       



           ,   .    : 



*        :*

*2:*
_     -     50  (   5  -70, 140 , 7,5 ;    86  -18, 30 , 130 );       21   .     60 %  .

   .
     -885 (      ..),    ,     ,         ,    .
        ,        ,           .             ,       219,   . (.  4, 2013.).   219       .
https://ra3dhl.livejournal.com/

     ( 50)   ( 0)       0,35 /         ,   -1  ,       23._

*ki-13:*
_          4-  2013. .55-56   1- .         -250.      -200 ,        - 20(   -200 20005).             (     ) 19995(  20).        -250. :             ,    .   4      ._

*DEN:*
_..       "" -860.      -    ,          -.  ._

*wew: "..    ,   ...        ,    .    ,   ! ,  ..."

*  .

----------

UR4UBQ, UT1LW,

----------


## UN-NS

.    ,   .    - .

----------

.

----------

.

----------


## UN-NS

> :
> http://russianspacesystems.ru/2017/1...vogo-sputnika/


 ,  .

----------

.

----------

